# cope with stress



## Lolapaluuza (Aug 7, 2020)

Hey, how do you deal with stress? It drives me crazy, but I do not want to take sedatives, it has a bad effect on my performance. Is there something I can order online?


----------



## C Nash (Aug 7, 2020)

Leave the meds along.  Stay busy, get a hobby, do volentery work if possible.  Job stressing you change jobs.


----------



## House Husband (Sep 4, 2020)

Hugs and snuggles with my wife, works for me. Of course we like each other.

Richard


----------

